# nfaa barebow rules



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

No limit on front stabilizer length and rear stabilizers, i.e. v-bars, are allowed provided any rear stabilizers do not touch the body. You can anchor below the nock, in fact, most who shoot this style at NFAA tournaments "string-walk" below the nock for the various distances.

The NFAA rule book is clear if you know how to read it, lol . Basically the rule book outlines the basic rules, what is not allowed, and if something is not specifically addressed it is considered legal to use in the style. Hence when you read the NFAA Barebow rules you will note there is nothing addressing a stabilizer limit nor anything stating a finger must be in contact with the nock. Unlike some of the other divisions where this is specifically spelled out, i.e. the Bowhunter style. Hence the reason the front stabilizer is not limited in length and you can anchor all fingers below the nock and not touching it.

Hope this helps...........

>>------>


----------



## dominator (Jan 2, 2004)

*thanks*

That info helps alot. Thanks.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

dominator said:


> That info helps alot. Thanks.



I've seen "string walkers" shoot perfect 300's indoors in this manner...in fact, I know a couple of "string walkers" that opted to move up into the FS Limited Division because they didn't have competition in the BAREBOW division....and WON State Championships in FSL!

I know another gentelmen that won BOTH,,,the indoor BAREBOW Championship and the Men's Freestyle Limited in the same year. He competed shooting BAREBOW in both divisions. He also shot 300's in both.

Some of these BAREBOW shooters can really shoot lights out...and what a challenge it is!

field14


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*NFAA Barbow rules*

dominator, the rules are pretty straight forward, I think the real issue here is that you are mixing up the Bowhunter style with the Barebow style. These are 2 very different set of rules, matter of fact is that the only simularity is that there is no sight.. Go to the NFAA web site and look on the left at the rules and you can compare the styles and if you have any questions you can contact me since I shoot in both of these styles at different times.


----------

